# Obama Surprise Visit to Afghanistan



## Political Junky (Mar 28, 2010)

Obama In Afghanistan On Surprise Trip | USA | English

 VOA News  28 March 2010
U.S. President Barack Obama is in Afghanistan on an unannounced visit that is expected to last several hours.

Mr. Obama landed at the Bagram military base north of Kabul Sunday and was flown by helicopter to the presidential palace for meetings with Afghan Preisent Hamid Karzai and other top officials. He also planned to meet U.S. military officers and troops for a briefing on the offensive against Taliban strongholds in southern Afghanistan. <more>


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Mar 28, 2010)

Good.

All kinds of positive from this.      He might even learn something.


----------



## Samson (Mar 28, 2010)

Domestic Anger against Democrats is pretty serious when they go to Afghanistan to Escape Threats.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 28, 2010)

Samson said:


> Domestic Anger against Democrats is pretty serious when they go to Afganistan to Escape Threats.



Because that is why he is there.


----------



## sole survivor (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds like something Bush would do

Hope and change


----------



## Luissa (Mar 28, 2010)

sole survivor said:


> Sounds like something Bush would do
> 
> Hope and change



Sounds like something EVERY President would do.

Some of the right really needs to make up their mind on what they want Obama to do. Do you want him to support the troops or not support the troops?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Mar 28, 2010)

It is something every president should do, is visit what they are responsible for.


----------



## sole survivor (Mar 28, 2010)

No when Bush did things like this the media presented it in the worst possible light and smeared him for months while the jakals cackled


----------



## Luissa (Mar 28, 2010)

sole survivor said:


> No when Bush did things like this the media presented it in the worst possible light and smeared him for months while the jakals cackled


Boooooooooooooooooooooooooosssssssssssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Who the hell cares? I am sure Fox and conservative radio stations are painting Obama in a bad light also. It is called politics!


----------



## sole survivor (Mar 28, 2010)

Hope and change


uh huh


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 28, 2010)

Copy and Cat.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 28, 2010)

Luissa said:


> sole survivor said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like something Bush would do
> ...



We would really like him to retire. I won't even bitch about his pension.


----------



## Samson (Mar 28, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Copy and Cat.




Wipe and Flush.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 28, 2010)

He's probably going to meet with Hamas and Al-Aqsa Hope and Change Brigade to help coordinate their attacks on Israel.


----------



## kyzr (Mar 28, 2010)

Obama gets a "well done" from me today for his speech in Bagram.  It was terrific.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 28, 2010)

Luissa said:


> sole survivor said:
> 
> 
> > No when Bush did things like this the media presented it in the worst possible light and smeared him for months while the jakals cackled
> ...



It works like this, LuLu. If the Left are at liberty to whine at every given opportunity to remind us all of the evils of Bush, then the right are at liberty to point out the ridiculousness of high fiving Obama for the same things that Bush was hammered for.

Bush went to Afghanistan. Good
Obama went to Afghanistan. Good.

Both of them should go, they are the ones who got us there and keep us there - they should see what they're responsible for. 

The LSM painted Bush in a bad light for going. So, if Fox do (and I am not convinced that they will) then that is fine. Because what works for one, works for all. It is, I believe, what the left refer to as 'fair'.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 28, 2010)

I hope someone besides the mainstream media interviews the soldiers.

Because they sure as shit don't like Obama. I imagine if they show him support it's because they were ordered to do so.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Mar 28, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> Obama In Afghanistan On Surprise Trip | USA | English
> 
> VOA News 28 March 2010
> U.S. President Barack Obama is in Afghanistan on an unannounced visit that is expected to last several hours.
> ...


 

So the count of Muslims fighting against the American Military in Afghanistan is up today?

Huh... No big surprise there...


----------



## California Girl (Mar 28, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> I hope someone besides the mainstream media interviews the soldiers.
> 
> Because they sure as shit don't like Obama. I imagine if they show him support it's because they were ordered to do so.



They do seem a tad 'down' on the POTUS.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 28, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> I hope someone besides the mainstream media interviews the soldiers.
> 
> Because they sure as shit don't like Obama. I imagine if they show him support it's because they were ordered to do so.



I sure saw a lot of them video taping him, something they don't HAVE to do.


----------



## beowolfe (Mar 28, 2010)

Samson said:


> Domestic Anger against Democrats is pretty serious when they go to Afghanistan to Escape Threats.



Like the line you lifted from me says........none of this makes any sense.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 28, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > sole survivor said:
> ...



You don't think Hannity will comment on his trip?
And I think my comment " It is politics" meant I didn't give a shit if Fox said anything.
I really didn't listen too much when they bashed Bush either, for one at the beginning of the war I supported Bush on the War issue. The rest of the time I was more worried about working, drinking, and doing drugs to care what the left said about Bush. 

Which is why I love it, when people try to pull the crap " I bet you bashed Bush for that" etc.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 28, 2010)

Luissa said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > I hope someone besides the mainstream media interviews the soldiers.
> ...



Well, that's something most people would do. But they are given instructions on appropriate behavior.... so it's unlikely any of them will actually smack him.... even if they want to.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 28, 2010)

Luissa said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Unless I am aware of a specific comment by a specific person, I usually refer to 'the left' or 'the right', not 'you'  or 'you people'.... I don't always achieve it but I try not to lump posters into a 'left' or 'right' unless there's a reason. I don't see you as a 'left', I see you as a 'liberal' but not a 'leftie'... the 'left' are the whackjobs. You will notice, I didn't say 'you' in my post. Just a general comment on the way the media behave.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 28, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I don't think I have seen you do it either.

But a few have on here.
I can't remember who it was but someone said something," I bet you cared when Bush did it." I just laughed and stated I didn't follow politics too much during the Bush years. I turned 21, Oct 3 2001. That should explain everything.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 28, 2010)

Luissa said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



You're not much too much older than me! 

They tell me I gave Bush a pass on everything he did. Which is funny cuz I certainly did not.  One even told me that I supported Bush - at the time - on this forum.... when I wasn't even on this forum. People on both sides can be assholes... in my opinion.


----------



## The T (Mar 28, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


 
It's indeed sad when memories include fabricated ones, isn't it?


----------



## Luissa (Mar 28, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I joined during the election, there wasn't too much talk about Bush then.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm glad he actually went out there with the troops, as mentioned it is somehing every president should do.


I only hope he doesn't decide to make another military decision, It would mean another 3 months of waiting.


----------



## The T (Mar 28, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> I'm glad he actually went out there with the troops, as mentioned it is somehing every president should do.
> 
> 
> I only hope he doesn't decide to make another military decision, It would mean another 3 months of waiting.


 
Sorry to drag a wet political blanket on this? But a question of intent for sagging ratings comes into play here.

I think every POTUS should visit the areas where troops are...as long as it is genuine. In this case? I'd be cautious of _intent._


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 28, 2010)

im glad he went....and i hope he stops off in Iraq and visits those guys too.....even if some of those guys dont like him.....it will give them a lift because it shows them he cares enough to forgo his own safety to visit them....i am going to give the President one of these.........


----------



## SFC Ollie (Mar 28, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> im glad he went....and i hope he stops off in Iraq and visits those guys too.....even if some of those guys dont like him.....it will give them a lift because it shows them he cares enough to forgo his own safety to visit them....i am going to give the President one of these.........




Don't think I'd go quite that far.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Mar 28, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> im glad he went....and i hope he stops off in Iraq and visits those guys too.....even if some of those guys dont like him.....it will give them a lift because it shows them he cares enough to forgo his own safety to visit them....i am going to give the President one of these.........


 

LOL...  "some of those guys?"

ROFL...  Funny stuff.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 28, 2010)

sole survivor said:


> Sounds like something Bush would do
> 
> Hope and change



Bush always went to thank the troops....not to do photo-ops with corrupt leaders.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 28, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> sole survivor said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like something Bush would do
> ...


thats because the corrupt leaders did not like Georgy.....and he wiped his hands on their shirts....


----------



## Claudette (Mar 29, 2010)

kyzr said:


> Obama gets a "well done" from me today for his speech in Bagram.  It was terrific.




Totally agree. 

Great speech and a moral boost for the troops. 

I don't really care why he went. Kudo's to him for going.


----------

